
Cyber Monday sets new mobile sales record as iOS tops Android - cmulligan
http://sdt.bz/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=66434&page=1
======
ripberge
I have never figured out why iOS converts at a much higher rate than android.
Is it just a more affluent customer base?

